# Thinking about taking some sticks to the fle market.



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Some of my sticks I've made thinking about taking them to the fle market to sell what do y'all think?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I say go for it Randy. Around Mothers Day or Fathers day they could be a hot item for that unique gift for Mom or Dad. I've been thinking about taking a few of mine to the big Farmers Market they have around here on Sundays, that starts in mid May.

Mark


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. I was talking w. a store clerk, and she mentioned that her brother-in-law ran a flea mrkt., and it would be an easy place to set up for sales.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> I say go for it Randy. Around Mothers Day or Fathers day they could be a hot item for that unique gift for Mom or Dad. I've been thinking about taking a few of mine to the big Farmers Market they have around here on Sundays, that starts in mid May.
> Mark


There's a flea market in Mobile but I'm thinking more about around Thanksgiving and Christmas time.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Your sticks look great Randy. Let us know how you make out with them. Priced right I think you should do well.

Sean


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Go for it. They look great.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll be interested to know how it goes for you! We will want a detailed report!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I've found that selling at flea markets and such don't yield a lot of money. The ones I'm familiar with sell the sticks dirt cheap and many of the sellers make them for fun. I tried to sell them at a craft show once and no one was interested and the lady selling candles made a fortune. 

Regardles, try it in your area and you might have better luck than I did. I find the custom market online generates the best revenue. JMO


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Got to agree with Yaxley, people want them for "peanuts"


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes hit the flea market with them .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You will not know tell you get there. It will depend what you hope to sell them for.  Tried the flea markets in my area a number of times. It was never productive for me. Many of my sticks had carvings and I was trying to get paid for my time.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

flee markets are the same here , you never get the value out of the work you put in.

you need to stand out from the norm, otherwise you become a me to and give yourself more compertion.

several stickmakers sell there sticks on line using facebook and seem to do well out of it ,but compertion effects the price so you do need a good standard and stand out from the crowd

good luck hope you find it fruitful


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You make some nice looking sticks but the others are right. People go to flea markets looking for bargains (at least I do). You're not likely to get a good price for them in that sort of market.

You might try higher end craft fairs or even farmers markets in your area instead. People shopping in those types of markets are more likely to be looking for unique hand made items for themselves or as gifts and will at least be willing to spend a little more.

Another idea is if there are any gift or souvenier shops in your are you can see about either renting a small area for a display or selling them on consignment.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do,

Rodney


----------



## WalkingCaneCo (Jun 25, 2015)

I see people selling walking sticks and on Etsy.com for good prices have you ever considered selling on a website like that? I have to agree with most others here that flea markets are not a great way to sell but I have had better luck with Farmer market type events where most of the products are new people seem to be willing to pay more for stuff. But I have not been to either of them in ten years since I have a website and do okay with it.

Scott


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Last week I left 4 sticks at Laneway Traders in Mudgee. I fully expect them not to sell. Pic attached. The proprietress said people "expressed interest" and that was that.

Fully agree with all comments about chances of selling sticks at shops/markets etc.

I had my best stick sitting in an old wares/bric-a-brac shop in a very popular tourist location for about six weeks - no joy.

Cheers

Mick









Grrrrr...why do my pics not standup straight!!!


----------

